

Iceland considers pornography ban - uvdiv
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/iceland/9866949/Iceland-considers-pornography-ban.html

======
DanBC
A curious opening sentence: "Iceland could become the first Western democracy
to attempt censorship of the internet under radical proposals to block online
pornography."

The US has the 2003 Protect act, which has already been used against someone
importing paper (not electronic or online) manga into the US.[1]

The UK has the Internet Watch Foundation which maintains a list of websites
and Usenet forums which shouldn't be carried and which coordinates legal
activities. We have several laws making some forms of pornography illegal.

Australia has (had?) their well known block list.

And I'm not some free-speech extremist - I see a clear difference in regular
porn and images of abuse where the participants have not (and can not)
consent.

> _"We have to be able to discuss a ban on violent pornography, which we all
> agree has a very harmful effects on young people and can have a clear link
> to incidences of violent crime," he said._

I am disturbed by the rise of horrible porn, and the easy access to it. Even
though I'm happy to ban some types of porn and some images of abuse I know
that blocking porn is a wrong-headed approach.

------
russell
"But surely if we can send a man to the moon, we must be able to tackle porn
on the internet."

If I recall correctly, it wasnt Iceland that sent a man to the moon. Oh well,
at least they are protecting their women.

~~~
uvdiv
And men. Let's not be sexist here.

~~~
bobwaycott
And children. Let's not forget the children here.

------
cultureulterior
Barbaric

